# Sharpening for lab prints/web - use LR exporting for additional screen sharpening?



## Drew1992 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am Post Processing my first paid Photo Shoot. I have 2 questions concerning sharpening and need feedback asap since I am on a deadline. I've read other posts and feedback on TPF and I still am not finding my answers.
Should I sharpen my images for printing purposes via PS Unsharp Mask or Nik's Sharpener Pro 3.0 and then jump back over to LR and export my images to a folder for my finished images via the exporter or publish services and use the check box to Sharpen for screen if I intend on publishing a set of my finished images to a folder for Web/email use and then publish the same finished images into a separate folder with the box UNchecked for lab prints and set at 300ppi? 
In other words, I am not interested in doing double the work in PS via duplicate layers for less or more sharpening, etc. and want to just use my completed image that has been sharpened for lab prints and let LR add additional sharpening to the image for web use by checking the box (via exporting/publishing settings) that says sharpen for screen and set to 72 ppi of course.
Would this be a successful way to create a file for me as well as for the client for each intended use?

Also, do you only over-sharpen slightly (noticeably when viewing in editing software) for your own soft proofs or for printing your images yourself? If I am sharpening for lab prints, shouldn't my images in PS or LR or ACR, etc look normal and not overly sharp? 

Thank you so much in advance for any feedback you may have.

Also, I just want to add that I am not one of those people that post questions because they are too lazy to do their own research. I am surrounded(on my desk, floor, etc) by 6-7 books, 5 of them by Scott Kelby and have used the help/tutorials I find to try to find my answers. I think that this may just be a choice of preference? I may not be aware of some other resources out there as well.(I am a newbie) Any suggestions of books on photography or helpful websites, free tutorials, etc would be GREATLY appreciated as well. Thanks!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a thread from another forum discussing sharpening workflow.  

Sharpening workflow question - Open Photography Forums


----------



## Drew1992 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks jake337, I'll check it out!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

> I think that this may just be a choice of preference?


Bingo.



> Any suggestions of books on photography or helpful websites, free tutorials, etc would be GREATLY appreciated as well.


I was once recommended a book called 'The Art of Sharpening'.


----------



## Drew1992 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Big Mike, I'll check it out!


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2011)

1. For screen display PPI is meaningless, only the pixel dimensions count, so setting 72 PPI for screen display is useless. Try it some time. Take one photo, make 3 copies of it, and save all 3 at a JPEG quality setting of 2, but save one copy at 72 PPi, one copy at 200 PPI and one copy at 400 PPI. Then upload all 3 to somewhere online, like TPF here, and notice they are all the same size and display with the same quality.

2. To batch sharpen you need to apply only very light sharpening because sharpening an image accurately can only be done on an image by image basis. Some need more or less than others.

3. Sharpening for electronic display is very different from sharpening for print.

4. Not everyone shares you enthusiasm for Scott Kelby's books. His books are long on how (collections of tutorials), but short on why.

If you don't already have it, i recommend:
Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition)


----------



## Drew1992 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks KmH  I will most definitely check out that book! Also, thanks for your opinion regarding Scott Kelby books. Since I am a newbie, I have just went with what was an easier read and yes, I have noticed that he has his own way of doing things. When you say light sharpening, what numbers are you talking about? I have been doing some pictures of a family and have been applying these: Amount: 125-150  Radius: 1  Threshold: 10   What do you think?


----------



## Drew1992 (Aug 15, 2011)

I previewed some of the pages of that book on Amazon and it looks VERY informative(almost overwhelming) and looks like just what I am looking for. Thank you so much for taking the time to suggest it to me


----------

